# Potential New Recruit/Medical Examination Questions



## Johnnyonthespot (23 Apr 2012)

Hello all,
I have long been considering the military as a career and I have finally decided to try my hand at it. But, before I sign my life away I have a few questions that need answering.

Before I begin I might as well tell a little about myself. I am 24 years old and have just finished my fifth (supposedly final year) of university taking a bachelor of Arts degree. I have another year left to finish out my degree (a couple of courses that weren't offered last semester). I am quite physically fit and run/lift weights 4-5 times a week (for about 4 months now). I also play soccer in spare time, and I have been employed in various customer service jobs for the past five years.

The reason I'm interested in joining the military is that I have been told (by a recruiter) that they will pay for my last year of University tuition in full (up to 8k) and give me $1500 a month living allowance. Furthermore I believe it will allow me to have a secure job in an interesting, and constantly changing field. When I went to see the recruiter he said I should be looking into either a Logistics, or Signals Officer. And, after looking into both positions I figured they would be pretty much right up my alley. So that would be what I'm going to apply for. Also reg forces.

That being said, I have a few questions about the recruitment process. Is there a minimum grade requirement to apply for an officer position. In past years at university I slacked off in some courses and failed horribly (not the case now as I have passed everything this year with about 75 average). Will I be turned down if they see bad marks knowing that I only have about 3 courses left to take to complete my degree?

Secondly, I have on occasions smoked up. Is there a drug test (urine test) for all new recruits in the ROTP as a part of the medical examination? I plan to quit and haven't done it in over two weeks, so please no lectures.

Thirdly, how often would I actually be working if I am a student in University? Would I work on the weekends or during holidays? I would be reg forces and I assume I would be gone during the Christmas break and other breaks to do drills or parades or whatever they are called.

And finally, if I was selected when would I begin work? Before the school year during the summer, or would I have to wait for school to start?

Thanks


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Apr 2012)

Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> The reason I'm interested in joining the military is that I have been told (by a recruiter) that they will pay for my last year of University tuition in full



That's like working at mcdonalds because you like the uniforms.


----------



## Johnnyonthespot (23 Apr 2012)

That didn't answer my question but I will address your rebuttal.

Yes, I want to join the military. Do I believe in war as a necessary component to end conflicts? Philosophically speaking, no I do not. However, I am the type of person who can put his head down and work though whatever conditions you throw at me. The reason I want to join the military is that it offers great benefits, good pay, and the opportunity to see lots interesting places.

I consider myself a leader in University and have actually facilitated some labs. I have also worked in sales for several years so I'm an excellent public speaker. 

I have no idea if I am going to love the military and keep at it as my career, but I am willing to try. So please, spare the nit-picking at my post and just answer my questions.

Thanks


----------



## RCDtpr (23 Apr 2012)

You're only two weeks clean from doing drugs?  

I wouldn't follow you anywhere.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Apr 2012)

These are good questions, as they have never been asked here before, ever.  


*for 2.3456 hours atleast


----------



## Johnnyonthespot (23 Apr 2012)

Okay, again that doesn't answer my question RCDpl.

I have never done any hard drugs, like I said, smoked up a few times. Wondering if it's going to show on my urine test. If there even is one.

Stop with the snide remarks and just answer the questions please.

To "Eye in the Sky".
I am sure these questions have been asked here before, but instead of sarcastically posting the fact that they have been asked or picking at my posts you could have also answered my questions.

Actually I'm sure that any questions posted on here, have at some point, been answered somewhere on the internet. However, I don't feel like scanning the internet and I just want my questions addressed.

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2012)

Hate to be blunt, but none of your questions are new.  They've all been answered here.

IIRC, they will not process your application until six months after last using MJ.  I'm not even sure if you qualify for ROTP as I think you need two years left of your degree.  Being that you're in the fifth sixth (?) year of a four year (?) program, your application might not be very competitive.

Once you have a degree, you can apply for DEO (no pay for schooling, etc) and that will give you the requisite time off the MJ.

I think I'd lose the attitude as well.  Just some friendly (or not so friendly - take it as you will) advice.



			
				Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> Actually I'm sure that any questions posted on here, have at some point, been answered somewhere on the internet. However, I don't feel like scanning the internet and I just want my questions addressed.



Well, maybe people on here don't feel like "scanning the internet" or answering your questions.  Ever think of that?  You're off to a rip-roaring start......


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Apr 2012)

How about YOU read the stuff on the &()@*&#'ing CF Recruiting Site, search here and THEN ask questions if you can't find them first?  What, do you think we just sit here waiting for people who are too lazy to use a SEARCH tool, and clap happily when somone, again, asks questions that have been answered over and over and over, and then demands to be spoon-fed?



> I don't feel like scanning the internet and I just want my questions addressed.



anic:   oh sorry did I or someone upset you?  Pardon us!!!!!

I have an answer for you but its against the Site Guidelines to tell you to GFY or something like that, so I won't.


----------



## Maxadia (23 Apr 2012)

Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> However, I don't feel like scanning the internet and I just want my questions addressed.



Welcome to the "Self-entitled Generation".  They even want us to Google for them.

Here you go, all your answers are here.  Let me know if you need any more help with it.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Google


----------



## Johnnyonthespot (23 Apr 2012)

PMedMoe thank you for partly answering my question.

However, I still have not found out whether there is a mandatory urine test or not.

And yes, I have 1 year left on my degree. It's not even that I have another year left its just that the University I attend didn't offer one of the courses I need to graduate (4th year credit).

And the only reason I have an attitude is that people on here seem have an attitude with me asking some questions. I just wanted to ask some questions and get some answers. I follow directions very well.

And I never asked anyone to "scan the internet" I just asked you people (which I assume have gone through this process before) what I should be expecting. As for the whole rip-roaring start comment I would shut my mouth in basic training or when talking to a C.O. and the only words out of my mouth would be "Sir, yes sir." or "Sir, no sir." respective of the given situation.

I don't get why there's so much hostility? This is the recruit section of the forums is it not? Well I'm a potential recruit and I have some questions. If you don't have the time to answer them then I'm sorry go back to talking about army and stuff and I'll deal with this stuff on my own.

Or just help me out and answer some of my questions. I really don't see what the big deal is. Sorry if I ruined you're day by asking some FAQ.

TO RDJP
I did google the question, but I never got a straight answer so I came here.


----------



## Maxadia (23 Apr 2012)

Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> I don't get why there's so much hostility?




Here's your answer right here:



> I don't feel like scanning the internet and I just want my questions addressed.



Any Forces member will be expected to do what is needed to get the task done, and not be spoon fed.  Instead of stating that you already searched, you simply replied that you don't feel like doing the required work.


----------



## Strike (23 Apr 2012)

Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> I don't get why there's so much hostility? This is the recruit section of the forums is it not? Well I'm a potential recruit and I have some questions. *If you don't have the time to answer them* then I'm sorry go back to talking about army and stuff and I'll deal with this stuff on my own.



People have about as much time to answer your questions (which would require research in order to ensure you get the right answer) as you seem to have for scanning previous threads for similar questions which will likely give you answers.

If it annoys you that they won't take the time to do the research (for you) imagine how annoying it is when they see you being too lazy to do the work yourself.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2012)

There is no urine test for recruiting.  However, you are asked to disclose that sort of information (and medical stuff, too).  Failure to do so may result in being released for an irregular enrolment.  And possibly charges.

As far as the attitude, trust me, stow it now.  This site is intended as a _resource_ for everyone.  That doesn't mean we're going to bend over and answer your questions ASAP.  The site is not even affiliated with the CF.

If you do look around at other threads, you will see people get dog-piled on very quickly for exactly what you're doing.

Put it this way:  You want to join the CF as an officer.  Try and show some initiative.


----------



## Johnnyonthespot (23 Apr 2012)

No, I don't mind looking up the answers.

I've started looking into it now and I am finding the answers. 

PMedMoe, thank you for answering the questions. However, I searched "urine test" and according to the Medical FAQ? there is a urine test.


----------



## matthew1786 (23 Apr 2012)

Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> Will I be turned down if they see bad marks knowing that I only have about 3 courses left to take to complete my degree?



I had bad marks and still made it on the merit list (a list that ranks suitable applicants at the end of the application process).



			
				Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> Secondly, I have on occasions smoked up. Is there a drug test (urine test) for all new recruits in the ROTP as a part of the medical examination? I plan to quit and haven't done it in over two weeks, so please no lectures.



1. Two weeks is not long enough. If you did it once at a party two weeks ago that is most likely no big deal, just wait 6 months like PMedMoe suggested and ask a recruiter about it. If you have been toking for years now and decided to quit two weeks ago, I would consider waiting at least 2-3 years before even trying.
2. This is a military forum, expect lectures.



			
				Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> Thirdly, how often would I actually be working if I am a student in University? Would I work on the weekends or during holidays?



The Regular Officer Training Program (ROTP) does not require you to work during school sessions. They pay you to finish University as soon and as well as you can. During the summer however you are required to undergo the various military training phases. But, since you are almost finished university, you do no qualify for ROTP as you need to have at least 18 months of schooling left to be even considered. Seeing as how you are almost done your degree, you can apply as a Direct Entry Officer (DEO). Speak to your recruiter for more details.



			
				Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> And finally, if I was selected when would I begin work? Before the school year during the summer, or would I have to wait for school to start?



Your training would begin immediately following the completion of your degree. However this also depends on when training sessions begin or are available.



			
				Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> Actually I'm sure that any questions posted on here, have at some point, been answered somewhere on the internet. However, I don't feel like scanning the internet and I just want my questions addressed.



That is more than a shitty attitude. If you want to join the CF, being lazy definitely will not cut it.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2012)

Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> PMedMoe, thank you for answering the questions. However, I searched "urine test" and according to the Medical FAQ? there is a urine test.



That's changed.  As things do.  Who knows, by the time you apply, it may be back in place.  But usually, the urine test on a medical is not to look for drug use.  Those tests are very stringent and the analysis probably costs too much for them to be done as part of the medical.


----------



## Maxadia (23 Apr 2012)

Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> PMedMoe, thank you for answering the questions. However, I searched "urine test" and according to the Medical FAQ? there is a urine test.



So what?  Maybe there is a urine test, maybe there isn't.  

Please don't join.

Seeing as you have only been clean for two weeks, and your main focus seems to be on the urine test, don't join.  It's obviously going to continue to be a factor.


----------



## 2010newbie (23 Apr 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> There is no urine test for recruiting.



Is this trade specific? In 2010 I had to supply blood and urine test for the recruiting medical when applying for pilot.

To the OP:

The issue is that a very simple search on this site would have garnered the information you are looking for....

http://Forums.Milnet.ca/forums/threads/105505/post-1134571.html#msg1134571

Just because it is a recruiting thread does not mean that you aren't expected to put any effort at all prior to posting. If you are having issues with the forum search, then use Google and preface your search with site:milnet.ca


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Is this trade specific? In 2010 I had to supply blood and urine test for the recruiting medical when applying for pilot.



More than likely.  As I stated above, they probably aren't looking for drug use.


----------



## matthew1786 (23 Apr 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> More than likely.  As I stated above, they probably aren't looking for drug use.



It may also be case by case for all we know. If I was working in a recruiting center and I was evaluating the file of a competitive applicant who happens to have a shady passed when it comes to substance use, I believe that a urine test should be administered.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Apr 2012)

Poor grades, anti-war, continued drug use, too lazy for internet searching, self-entitled attitude....

Yep, front of the line.   :rofl:


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2012)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> If I was working in a recruiting center and I was evaluating the file of a competitive applicant who happens to have a shady passed when it comes to substance use, I believe that a urine test should be administered.



As I said, it's more than likely cost-prohibitive.

Let's not get into the "should they or not" arguments.  I think they've been done already.


----------



## matthew1786 (23 Apr 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As I said, it's more than likely cost-prohibitive.
> 
> Let's not get into the "should they or not" arguments.  I think they've been done already.



True, it just seems like some people do it and some people don't. My guess is that it is case by case, and or trade specific. So to the OP, you won't know until you apply.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Apr 2012)

Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> I am 24 years old and have just finished my fifth (supposedly final year) of university taking a bachelor of Arts degree. I have another year left to finish out my degree (a couple of courses that weren't offered last semester).


So, 6 years to complete a 4 years degree.  Because courses weren't offered?   :



> The reason I'm interested in joining the military is that I have been told (by a recruiter) that they will pay for my last year of University tuition in full   (up to 8k) and give me $1500 a month living allowance.


Glad you're honest.  


> I have a few questions about the recruitment process.


  Cool.  Let's count them to make it easy to keep track!!   



> Is there a minimum grade requirement to apply for an officer position. In past years at university I slacked off in some courses and failed horribly (not the case now as I have passed everything this year with about 75 average).



Ok, there is #1.  Nice to see you 'failed horribly'.  Make sure you mention _that_ part to the Recruiter.  



> Will I be turned down if they see bad marks knowing that I only have about 3 courses left to take to complete my degree?



And there is #2.



> Secondly, I have on occasions smoked up. Is there a drug test (urine test) for all new recruits in the ROTP as a part of the medical examination?



Secondly?  But...you already asked 2 questions before..oh wait.  Arts degree, not a Math one.    



> I plan to quit and haven't done it in over two weeks, so please no lectures.



Again, another statement for the Recruiter, keeping the ending _exactly_ like you put it here.  



> Thirdly, how often would I actually be working if I am a student in University? Would I work on the weekends or during holidays? I would be reg forces and I assume I would be gone during the Christmas break and other breaks to do drills or parades or whatever they are called.


  

Not to keep harping on this silly  :blotto: 'math/counting' thing, but there are 4 or 5 question there.  



> And finally, if I was selected when would I begin work? Before the school year during the summer, or would I have to wait for school to start?



And there is 3 more.   Makes it around 11 or so total.  I'd bet every single one of 'em answered before, more times over than I care to count.

Now this is the fun stuff.



			
				Johnnyonthespot said:
			
		

> Do I believe in war as a necessary component to end conflicts? Philosophically speaking, no I do not.



Joining the MILITARY makes perfect sense then.  



> I consider myself a leader in University  and have actually facilitated some labs. I have also worked in sales for several years so I'm an excellent public speaker.
> 
> I have no idea if I am going to love the military and keep at it as my career.  (Especially for the free tuition and living expense eh?)
> 
> ...


*

Oh boo-fuckin'-hoo.   :  

You DO know what FAQ  stands for, right??  If they are FAQs, they HAVE been answered here, so that is why you should SEARCH thru the forums.  

You want a job, as an Officer, in the Forces.  You've stated (1) you are a drug user (2) your performance academically is below standard (3) your motivation to join is for free tuition and living expense.

Sorry but I believe those of us who serve under Officers deserve better than what you've told us.  Add to that, you are too fuckin' lazy to use a SEARCH tool.  From what you've presented, I don't think you're fit to command a rubber duck in a bathtub.  You wanted answers?  Thats my answer.

 :facepalm:

The "Sense of Entitlement" Generation.  I worry for the future of this country.



*


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Apr 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Is this trade specific? In 2010 I had to supply blood and urine test for the recruiting medical when applying for pilot.



All aircrew do the blood/urine test.  I had to do them for my AF2 medical screening, prior to even being considered for OT.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Apr 2012)

Locked with the usual caveats, which, for those who have not read, or have chosen to ignore the Milnet.ca Conduct Guidlines, particularly the FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW USERS post, means that unless there is something of value to add (PM to a moderator), the thread remains locked.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

